# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removing dynabolts from brickwork

## snowyskiesau

I've just removed some iron gates for cleaning/repainting and to do so, had to cut the dynbolts with an angle grinder.
The problem I have now is how to get the dynabolts out of the brickwork.
I've driven the cutoff bolt part back into the hole but can't get the outer shell/tube of the dynabolt to come loose - they've been there a long time.
I'd prefer not to damage the brickwork too much if I can avoid it. 
What's the recommended method to do this?

----------


## ScroozAdmin

1. a screw extractor if you have one
2. knock a tight fitting wall plug into the shell, put a screw in the plug and lever the whole lot out with a claw hammer.
3. try and find a bolt or coach screw with a coarse thread just about the same diameter and force it into the shell, twisting it so it cuts a thread, lever the shell out.
4. drill out. 
that'll keep you busy  :2thumbsup:

----------


## snowyskiesau

Thanks Scruffy, 
A quick trip to Bunnies to get a couple of botls/coach screws the right size. (and a few unnecessary 'bargains' of course ...) 
The cutoff bolt in the centre of the dynabolt stops the coach screws getting in deep enough to get a good grip. The same problem with a plain 1/2" bolt. 
I may have to drill it out.

----------


## 2x4

Almost impossible. 
Honestly, trying to drill it out is a total waste of time. 
Depending on the length of the dynabolt you may be able to punch it through the back of the brick. 
Better off changing the mounting position. Quicker...Easier.....and less stress,to do it now rather than later.  
.

----------


## Master Splinter

I agree with the 'relocate mounting points' bit. 
Drilling them out is an exercise in futility, especially when the drill suddenly grabs and you nearly break your wrists as it twists out of your hands!

----------


## snowyskiesau

I think you're right about relocating the gate hinges. 
There are two mounts on each gate. 
A gudgeon pin as the bottom mount and a strap as the upper mount.
The gudgeon is still attached, it's the strap that I need to refit.

----------


## ScroozAdmin

just a litte extra tip, although no help on this occasion, is to always use flush head dynabolts rather than the stud type, the flush heads are made up of a standard bolt in a sleeve which screws into a cone at the end. So if you ever need to get them out just remove the bolt and your left with just the sleeve to deal with instead of the threaded stud as well, no need for grinding either.

----------


## snowyskiesau

scruffydoo,
Wish I'd read your reply BEFORE I walked up to Bunnies!
I ended up getting some of these.

----------


## Make it work

If you NEVER want to have this problem again, use these  Powers Fasteners 
They are not just removable, they do not leave anything but the hole and they can be replaced. 
Also, there is less chance of cracking the base material because they are not an expansion anchor and they cut their thread all the way down the hole, so they grip all the way along the shaft. 
They are available in zinc or mech gal (for external applications) 
How do I know, I used to sell them and I have used them on many applications. 
As for removing the Dynabolts, if you can pull the sleeve while pushing the bolt back you have a chance, Difficult YES but not impossible.

----------


## barned01

i have been able to remove a few dynabolts by crushing the tube inwards.
flat bladed screwdriver and hammer makes easy work to crush the tube inwards. a few taps on the tube with a hammer to loosen the tube, needle nose pliers to slowly but surely pull the tube out a millimetre at a time and then hammer and screwdriver to crush the tube inwards more as you keep pulling the tube out.
in the end you will be left with the bolt still in the hole but that should be manetic so you shouldn't have too many issues with that (note the bulb at the end of the bolt needs to be free of the tube to be able to pull the tube out so as you are pulling the tibe out you may have to still push the bolt further down to stop it engaging with the tube when pulling on the tube)

----------


## NigeC

I always tap the bolt part in which releases the sleeve, pull the sleeve out with some long nose pliers. then pull out the bolt part

----------

